# معلومات عن المنجنيز



## م.محمود جمال (15 فبراير 2009)

ما هى مكونات المنجنيز وقدرته على تحمل الاحتكاك


----------



## alshangiti (18 فبراير 2009)

المنجنيز عنصر كيميائي يحمل الرمز Mn. وهو فلز مُتَقصِّفُ رمادي فضي اللون، وله استخدامات مهمّة وعديدة في الصناعة وخاصة في صناعة الفُولاذ. والوزن الذري للمنجنيز 54,938، وعدده الذري 25. انظر: العنصر الكيميائي.
والمنجنيز عنصر موجود بوفرة في أماكن كثيرة من القشرة الأرضية. وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإنه يوجد فقط متحداً مع عناصر كيميائية أخرى. وتشمل المعادن التي تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من المنجنيز على البرونيت والهوسمنيت والمانغنيت والبسلمولين والبيروليسيت. وقد تم فصل فلز المنجنيز النقي في عام 1,774م بوساطة كيميائي سويدي يُدْعَى جوان جوتليب جاهن.
وتحتاج كل النباتات والحيوانات إلى كميات بسيطة من المنجنيز. كما أن نقص المنجنيز في النباتات يؤثر على إنتاج الكلوروفيل (اليخضور) مما يؤدي إلى اصفرار أوراقها. وفي الإنسان والحيوانات الأخرى يؤدي النقص في المنجنيز إلى اختلال في النمو، وينتج من ذلك عديد من تشوهات العظام والجهاز العصبي المركزي. وتوفر الحمية الغذائية التي تحتوي على البنجر والتوت البري الأزرق ودقيق القمح الكامل ونُخَالة القمح كمية كافية من المنجنيز.
الاستخدامات. تنحصر معظم استخدامات المنجنيز في صناعة السبائك والمركبات الكيميائية. وتستخدم سبيكة المنجنيز الحديدي، وهي سبيكة تحتوي على 80% من المنجنيز و20% من الحديد، في صناعة الفولاذ. والمنجنيز يزيل الأكسجين والكبريت من الفولاذ، ويؤدي بالتالي إلى تقوية الفلز. فوجود فقاعات الأكسجين في الفولاذ تؤدي إلى إضعافه، ويؤدي وجود الكبريت إلى إضعاف الفولاذ خلال عملية الطرق، وهي العملية التي يتم فيها تسخين الحديد وتشكيله. وتشمل سبائك الحديد الأخرى، التي تحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من المنجنيز، وتعد مهمة في صناعة الفولاذ، المنجنيز السليكوني وحديد شبيغل.
وتحتوي سبيكة فولاذ تعرف بفولاذ المنجنيز على 14% من المنجنيز. وهي عديدة الاستخدامات، إذ تستخدم في صناعة الآلات قوية الاحتمال والخزائن. وتشمل استخدامات المنجنيز، ماعدا المذكورة سابقا، صناعة الإلكترونيات التي تستخدم سبائك فولاذ المنجنيز في صناعة نوع معين من المغانط الكهربائية، يستخدم في أجهزة إرسال الرادار وفي الراديو، ووحدات تخزين الحاسوب التي تسمى قلب الذّاكرة المغنطيسيّة.
ويستخدم المنجنيز في صناعة الفولاذ الغير قابل للصدأ، وفي سبائك عديدة من الألومنيوم والنحاس والمغنسيوم، إذ تؤدي إضافة المنجنيز إلى هذه الفلزات إلى جعلها سبائك قوية وشديدة المقاومة للصدأ.
ومن أكثر مركبات المنجنيز المُستَخدَمة شيوعاً ثاني أُكسيد المنجنيز MnO2. وتأتي أهميته لاستخدامه في صناعة البطاريات الجافة وكثير من الأصباغ. ويستَخدِم منتجو الدهانات ومجفّفات طلاء الأحذية كميات كبيرةً من كبريتات المنجنيز Mn SO4 في العمليات الإنتاجية. كما تكون كبريتات المنجنيز أحد المحتويات الأساسية لبعض الأسمدة المُخصِّبة ذات الاستخدامات المُعّينة.
ويستخدم المنجنيز في صناعة الفولاذ الغير قابل للصدأ، وفي سبائك عديدة من الألومنيوم والنحاس والمغنسيوم، إذ تؤدي إضافة المنجنيز إلى هذه الفلزات إلى جعلها سبائك قوية وشديدة المقاومة للصدأ.
ومن أكثر مركبات المنجنيز المُستَخدَمة شيوعاً ثاني أُكسيد المنجنيز MnO2. وتأتي أهميته لاستخدامه في صناعة البطاريات الجافة وكثير من الأصباغ. ويستَخدِم منتجو الدهانات ومجفّفات طلاء الأحذية كميات كبيرةً من كبريتات المنجنيز Mn SO4 في العمليات الإنتاجية. كما تكون كبريتات المنجنيز أحد المحتويات الأساسية لبعض الأسمدة المُخصِّبة ذات الاستخدامات المُعّينة.
ويستخدم مركب آخر من مركبات المنجنيز هو برمنجنات البوتاسيوم KMnO4، مطهرًا ومزيلاً للروائح، وفي تنقية المياه. كما تستخدم مركبات أخرى، كنترات المنجنيز Mn (NO3)2، وأكسيد المنجنيز MnO، عوامل حفازة في إنتاج عدد من المركبات البتروكيميائية والبلاستيكية والألياف الاصطناعية. والعوامل الحفازة مواد تساعد على زيادة سرعة التفاعلات الكيميائية.
الخواص. المنجنيز شديد الصلابة للدرجة التي يستطيع معها خدش الزُّجاج، وفي نفسَ الوقت سريع التّقصِف للدرجة التي تمنع من استخدامه مادة بناء. ويتّحد المنجنيز مع كثير من العناصر الأخرى كالبورون والكربون والفوسفور والسليكون والكبريت. وينصهر المنجنيز عند 1244°م، ويغلي عند 1962°م.
يوجد المنجنيز في أربع حالات مختلفة، تُسمى المتآصلات. وهي ذوات خواص كيميائية وفيزيائية مختلفة. فمنجنيز ألفا، مثلاً، هَشُّ وكثافته 7,44 جرام/سم§ عند درجة حرارة 20°م. ويسمى متآصل آخر منجنيز جاما. وهو مرن وله كثافة مقدارها 7,18 جرام/سم§ عند درجة حرارة 20°م.
يتآكل المنجنيز ببطء في الماء البارد، ويتآكل بسرعة كبيرة في الماء الساخن. ويفقد الفلز لمعانه عند تعرضه للهواء، ويصدأ عند تعرضه للهواء الرطب. وعند وضع المنجنيز في حمض غير عضوي مخفف فإنه يذوب مكوناً ملحاً ويتصاعد غاز الهيدروجين. وفي درجات الحرارة المرتفعة يشتعل المنجنيز عند وضعه في غاز النيتروجين، كما يتفاعل مع كل من أول أُكسيد الكُربون وثاني أُكسيد الكربون.
المصادر. يوجد معظم المنجنيز مع خام الحديد. ويؤدي تواجد كميات كبيرة من المنجنيز إلى جعل الخام ذا قيمة اقتصادية كبيرة. والخام الذي يحتوي على 5% إلى 10% من المنجنيز يسمى الخام الحاوي للمنجنيز، والخام الذي يحتوي على 10% إلى 35% من المنجنيز يسمى خام المنجنيز الحديدي. كما يسمى الخام الذي يحتوي على 35% فأكثر من المنجنيز خام المنجنيز.
وتعد الصين وأوكرانيا في مقدمة أكبر الدول المنتجة لأعلى درجات خام المنجنيز جودة، وتأتي بعدهما جنوب إفريقيا والبرازيل وأستراليا.
كما توجد كميات كبيرة من رواسب المنجنيز في قاع المحيطات في شكل كتل مستديرة تسمى العقيدات. وعلى الرّغم من ذلك فإنّ التّكلفة المرتفعة لتعدين تلك الرواسب حدت من الاستفادة منها تجارياً.
تتم تنقية خام المنجنيز بعدة طرق مختلفة. ففي إحدى هذه الطرق يُوضع خام المنجنيز في فرن كهربائي مع الألومنيوم والرمل حيث يتم اختزاله. انظر: الاختزال. وتتم طريقة أخرى لتنقية المنجنيز بوساطة التحليل الكهربائي لمحلول كبريتات المنجنيز. وتعد طريقة التحليل الكهربائي أكثر الطرق اقتصاداً للنفقات وتنتِج أنقى أنواع المنجنيز. كما يمكن تحويل خام المنجنيز بالتسخين إلى أكاسيد المنجنيز، والتي بدورها تخلط مع حمض الكبريتيك لينتج كبريتات المنجنيز. وبعد تنقية محلول كبريتات المنجنيز يتعرض للتحليل الكهربائي


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------

